# Bathtime for Albarth - Ongoing (phototastic)



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Hello All.
1st of all thanks to all those that have shared the tips :thumb:
I have owned my Abarth 500 for 3 months and I love it.
I did a mini detail on the jubilee weekend, however due to me washing with supermarket car shampoo and the endless rain that we had, it has needed to be done again as it has lost its beading.
It was my birthday early this month, and I got a snowfoam lance and VP snowfoam and Dodo Juice panel pot Diamond white of my BF. And I also went spendtastic recently so I have made a start on Albartho. He's not complete yet, just a few touches.
Feel free to add any comments 

Here goes - Started early this week with the inside, it wasn't that bad but was a bit shiny and dust and hair.

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 001 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 002 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 004 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 005 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 006 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 007 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 008 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 010 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Centre bit cleaned with APC and Megs quik detailer

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 011 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 013 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 015 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

The leather is red, camera doesn't do it justice, used leather wipes and MF cloth as did clean last month with AG leather cleaner

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 016 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 017 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 018 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 019 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 020 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Now the outsid, this is before, not to bad really apart from the front.

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 023 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 024 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 025 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 026 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 029 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 030 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 033 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 034 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 035 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

The wheels, only getting a clean tonight. Further detail to follow.

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 038 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 039 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Doorwell

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 042 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

While taking the pics and setting up my snow foam I soaked 5 towels in car shampoo to put on all the insects

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 022 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Covered the front and mirrors

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 043 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 044 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

After the towels come off with a bit of a PW

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 047 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 048 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Snow foam, exciting!!!!!!!!!!

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 045 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Starting at the bottom working to the top.

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 050 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

After rinsing I IronX'd and was suprised

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 054 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 058 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 059 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 060 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 062 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

After Snowfoam I was surprised that I still had run's

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 066 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

So I washed it in my new shampoo, de bugged and de tar'd

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 069 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 070 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 071 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

I forgot to take the pics of just been washed sorry.
So I caly'd not much really came of the bonnet

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 073 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Most came of the roof and rear bumper, but I didn't know how much to use, whether I used a little or a lot, 80g bar on the car?

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 075 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Got the VP Talos Protectant to make up an order for free delivery, this is a favourite of mine now, did a little of the engine bay and rubber came up nice

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 077 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Before!

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 078 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

After, camera lets it down

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 079 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Wheels, only a clean as I'm going to get the axel stands of my brother tomorrow and really give them a good clean and seal.
Got VP Bilberry wheel cleaner, diluted 1;10

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 080 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Only took with the cleaner on, forgot to take after but you can see not too dirty

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 082 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Had some snowfoam left so I re foamed and sponged, rinsed and then dried ready for polish, glaze and wax

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 083 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Masked of, don't like doing it but hate white trims more 

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 084 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 088 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 089 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Put DJ SN Micro Prime on the whole care but put Smart Glaze on the bonnet and right side of the car and White Diamond on the rest, not sure if I like White Diamond

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 095 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 093 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 094 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 091 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Now I was starting to lose light, but still cracked on with DJ Diamon white

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 096 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

With flash

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 098 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Without flash

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 097 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

without flash

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 099 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Complete with flash

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 100 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 101 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 102 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Without flash, natural light, but it was going dark and quite grainy

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 103 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 104 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


Detail27thJulyAlbartho 105 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Apolgies for the lack of light, but felt that it is supposed to be raining tomorrow, so its going to be beading, if not then I take more in the daylight.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well have say well done cracking result just love these cars sound great enjoy


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks great m8, love these little motors


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great , love the Abarths


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice looking wee motor


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good.... 

I normally cut the clay up into 2 or 4 bits.... keep folding over until there is no clean surface left... I also wash the clay in the shampoo bucket 

and you can use it on your windows and wheels too..... 

Oh, and just incase you don't know, be very, very, very careful jacking these cars up... it's a bit of a faff... and you either need some wood to drive onto to raise the car, or get a low entry jack... but you're on Abarthisti right?!? some good points on there...

Anyway, well done, he looks much cleaner now!!

:thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Great job, really like the 500.

What did you use to remove the cat from the front bumper in pic17?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

It wasn't raining when I got up so I took a few pics before I go out. It would be better if the sun was on him but if I'm back later I'll take more, its still ongoing

PB White Diamond side

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 111 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Smart Glaze side

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 112 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

Front

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 113edit by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

No bugs

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 114 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr

And if you look really close, some beading 

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 115 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Made a great job  Quite like the 500 Abarth actually. The seats are really nice.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> looks good....
> 
> I normally cut the clay up into 2 or 4 bits.... keep folding over until there is no clean surface left... I also wash the clay in the shampoo bucket
> 
> ...


:thumb:
I will be claying BF's wheels when we take them off as they are in a state and its a mission of mine to get them right.

It's funny you saying the jaking bit, we changed the DRL's and I was looking under the cills and I noticed that there was no kind of groove or lip to put the jack to (not that there is a jack in Albartho) But we have a scissor jack or a local garage who love my car and will probably help out 



DOBE said:


> Great job, really like the 500.
> 
> What did you use to remove the cat from the front bumper in pic17?


In the end she found the PW box

Detail27thJulyAlbartho 067 by LittleMissTracy, on Flickr


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there Tracy :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Brilliant job:thumb: Love these cars... i like the use of the soapy blankets:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work and a good write up. Great to see how you are finding your way in this detailing world. Looking forward to the future pics.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice little car these arbaths!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone 
Going to be doing BF's Civic and Brother's Grand Scienic next. 
Just need to guage how to use the snow foam, thought it would've done more cleaning. I'll be doing more searches.

That's how I found the soapy towel idea.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looking really sweet Tracy! Love the write up too! :thumb:

Gotta love these Abarth's


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Looking really sweet Tracy! Love the write up too! :thumb:
> 
> Gotta love these Abarth's


Its all down to you I'm here :thumb:

Got the axel stands of my brother today to take the wheels off to use all my lovely products. :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You've done a great clean and protect stage there on your Abarth, very well done, plus great pictures plus write up as well from yourself, keep up the good work :thumb:

Clever idea with the wet towels, I'm going to try this now :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work, we have a White 500 bring delivered on Tuesday.... Hope those towels were soft tho!!!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> You've done a great clean and protect stage there on your Abarth, very well done, plus great pictures plus write up as well from yourself, keep up the good work :thumb:
> 
> *Clever idea with the wet towels, I'm going to try this now* :thumb:


Thanks, Its supposed to soften them to make it a bit easier to remove. They had been baked on for nearly a week 

Some photos I took this morning as it rained (again) in the night



























The roof didn't bead as much as I'd liked 









Another roof













































Would've liked to gone out and played some more on the trim and wheels but that is going to have to wait. Pesky rain


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

G105ALY said:


> Nice work, we have a White 500 bring delivered on Tuesday.... *Hope those towels were soft tho!!!*


Yep, but I also have a particular way. I fold the towel in half length ways and roll it up, drop it into the bucket then I can place in bonnet and unroll. So there (hopfully) is less chance of making any marks of scratches. Tho the bath towels ar quite heavy with the water. The car is PW's first too.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks good O/P. Is your aux input standard and if so what year is your Abarth. Mine is a 10 plate and I have the USB connection but I'm not paying £70 for an adaptor to use my ipod so it's never been used. Wondering if Abarth have changed it now


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Great result. I love these little Fiats. What do they drive like?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Mouse said:


> Looks good O/P. Is your aux input standard and if so what year is your Abarth. Mine is a 10 plate and I have the USB connection but I'm not paying £70 for an adaptor to use my ipod so it's never been used. Wondering if Abarth have changed it now


Mines a 12 plate, it's blue and me, and that is the USB cable that came with my iPhone or iPod, got no special adaptor. 
But £70, I'd be checking evilBay.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Joel. said:


> Great result. I love these little Fiats. What do they drive like?


Awesome :thumb: 
Tho some would say its not a Fiat it's an Abarth! :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Tho some would say its not a Fiat it's an Abarth! :lol:


You wouldn't believe the problem I have with this Tracy.

When you say you've got an Abarth, they look at you as tho' you're from a different planet :wall:

You can only explain so much ... :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Mouse said:


> Looks good O/P. Is your aux input standard and if so what year is your Abarth. Mine is a 10 plate and I have the USB connection but I'm not paying £70 for an adaptor to use my ipod so it's never been used. Wondering if Abarth have changed it now


your boarder line having the necessary software installed in the Blue and me package already have you tried the Ipod just with the standard apple lead yet? have a word with your dealer they should be able to check for you

Oh and Tracy its looking great


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> You wouldn't believe the problem I have with this Tracy.
> 
> When you say you've got an Abarth, *they look at you as tho' you're from a different planet :wall:*
> 
> You can only explain so much ... :lol:


Its not the only thing I get looked at oddly. The traveller kid from our road is like my new bezzy with the amount of time I spent on Friday doing my car. She can't get why I don't take it to the american car wash as their really good!
And I think it was her auntie that asked what the car was? But all of them told me it was beautiful


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Well the sun has finally shone while I have been home and to my horror on inspection I find swirls


Drivers door









Roof









Bonnet









BF says that there's always going to be swirls but I think not.
BF's Civic is 6 years old, been neglected until recently and has none 
Is a DA the only way 

So I moved to sorting out my buckets, got 2 from Aldi for £1 each. Have measures inside so happy for now so did this

Measures









BF says I'm a woman possessed :lol:








Cut up some polly pockets and sealed around with parcel tape.

Going to get another for wheels


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I feel somewhat responsible for your OCD Tracy :doublesho 

Hope the BF will speak to me if we ever meet! :lol:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work and a cracking little hot hatch.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Good chance the Civic has them you just need to catch the light right. Machine is best/easiest way to remove them but thats a whoile new pocket.

Your enthusiasm is infectious. Great to see.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> I feel somewhat responsible for your OCD Tracy :doublesho
> 
> Hope the BF will speak to me if we ever meet! :lol:


Funny 
Responsible, make it sound like you a bad influence, tho my school reports always said I was easily lead.....



Soul Hudson said:


> Good chance the Civic has them you just need to catch the light right. Machine is best/easiest way to remove them but thats a whoile new pocket.
> 
> Your enthusiasm is infectious. Great to see.


His Civic has an awesome finish, I think it's because I spent just shy of 10 hours on it. Both of us NEVER put our cars through a car wash.

I'm thinking of re doing the spoiler as an experiment, taking my time and seeing if I can get them out


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Funny
> Responsible, make it sound like you a bad influence, tho my school reports always said I was easily lead.....
> 
> His Civic has an awesome finish, I think it's because I spent just shy of 10 hours on it. Both of us NEVER put our cars through a car wash.
> ...


Ah, my apologies 10 hours will make a difference ha. Good luck with the experiment.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Cheers, so far nothing has me booked this weekend. So no rain dances and I'll go out and play.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The paint is quite soft on these cars, so you should be able to make some good progress by hand...

Good luck!



:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That red inside has to be seen to be fully appreciated, saw one last week in white, red and green, the lady owner wanted the scorpion on the hood also, although she did have a real toy dog in the boot, I kid you not.

Looking good after a nice long bath now. My mate had a 650, even went on holiday in it.

Have fun. John. Tht.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> The paint is quite soft on these cars, so you should be able to make some good progress by hand...
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


As the chrome top says (sorry cuey) :devil: the paint is fairly soft when i did my sisters I managed fine with a 3m polishing pad and Mernenza RD85 Final finish polish

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236423

:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

andy monty said:


> As the chrome top says (sorry cuey) :devil: the paint is fairly soft when i did my sisters I managed fine with a 3m polishing pad and Mernenza RD85 Final finish polish
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236423
> 
> :thumb:


3m pads, arn't they for machines?
I have Dodo Juice SN micro prime and elbow grease


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> 3m pads, arn't they for machines?
> I have Dodo Juice SN micro prime and elbow grease


Yeah they are... but I think what Andy was saying is that he managed good correction with a finishing pad and polish... showing the paint is pretty easy to correct... which means that you should be able to give it a good go with afore mentioned Spanish Archer power (El-bow  )

:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> 3m pads, arn't they for machines?
> I have Dodo Juice SN micro prime and elbow grease


Yes they are but the combination isn't very aggressive as Cueball says below:



The Cueball said:


> Yeah they are... but I think what Andy was saying is that he managed good correction with a finishing pad and polish... showing the paint is pretty easy to correct... which means that you should be able to give it a good go with afore mentioned Spanish Archer power (El-bow  )
> 
> :thumb:


yep thats what i was getting at...

On my last GP i mullered the paintwork before i found DW 

I found i got reasonable results using a german applicator
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html

And a good rubbing over with a decent hand polish (think first started out using meguires scratch-x with the german pad which made it easy to break down) although the Mernenza finishing polish claims to be usable by hand


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

andy monty said:


> I found i got reasonable results using a german applicator
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html
> 
> And a good rubbing over with a decent hand polish (think first started out using meguires scratch-x with the german pad which made it easy to break down) although the Mernenza finishing polish claims to be usable by hand


More stuff to buy, I'm going to start selling organs soon.. Just kidding

A question about applicators, Everyone says don't wash your car with a sponge, yet that is what a lot of the applicators are made off. How does this work?


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

LittleMissTracy said:


> More stuff to buy, I'm going to start selling organs soon.. Just kidding
> 
> A question about applicators, Everyone says don't wash your car with a sponge, yet that is what a lot of the applicators are made off. How does this work?


After you have washed the car it should be clean so the applicator sponge shouldn't be able to inflict any damage

when washing with a sponge you will be dragging dirt and grit all over the car with it:thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

So applying with a MF may not be the best option for coorection then


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Car looks superb - great job! :thumb:

Best wee cars in the world :argie: 

:driver:

ps. Nice use of the highlighter on the buckets lol


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> So applying with a MF may not be the best option for coorection then


Take the plunge and but a DA, you won't regret it! Much easier to do than by hand and you can also use it to apply and remove waxes! Fun!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

G105ALY said:


> Take the plunge and but a DA, you won't regret it! Much easier to do than by hand and you can also use it to apply and remove waxes! Fun!


It's going to come down to cost in the end, BF was off 4 months ago so when he has employment then maybe but until then


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> So applying with a MF may not be the best option for coorection then


Thats correct you need a firm ish pad / applicator to enable you to "fully work" the abrasives

Most of the hand polishes (i am prepared to be shot down over this statement if im wrong) are "diminishable abrasives"

Which in reasonably easy to understand terminology

is something like..

You take a lump of charcoal... and rub it into a concrete paving slab....

as you rub it the charcoal begins to break up / down into smaller and smaller bits and ultimately dust until it goes clear / oily then buff off any residue with a mf cloth

Some tips on here


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Alrighty, looking at application by hand for time being and looking at applicators (seeing as with all the rain, won't be doing BF's car this W/E) I have looked and hoping I'm picking this up
I have seen a selection inc the ultimate German Applicator as suggested and also

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/sonus-sfx-pro-applicators-pkg/2/prod_31.html

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=vppola

And there is a selection on here of Lake country pads in various colours, would it be the white I would go for

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/search.php?page=3&fcat=79

Or am I not even geting it and seem to have Forrest Gump'd my way through

Thanks in advance


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats the applicators you want to do by hand. I have used the Lake County Orange Pad with some Auto Finesse Rejuvenate worked ok although it was not a full out swirl remover job. You may need to go for the orange or Yellow ads as they have a slightly better cutting aspect.

I take it you are using some sort of compound/polisher as well as.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> I take it you are using some sort of compound/polisher as well as.


I've been using Dodo Juice SN Micro Prime and had great results on BF's Civic.
On mine DJ SN MP and Poorboys White Diamond and Smart Glaze (half and half) finishing of with Dodo Juice Diamond White, Last time it was Harly Wax.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Well all I can say as usual is good luck and lets see thoses muscles after. 

If it worked on the Civic without a hand cutting pad then it should be spot on with a pad.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> *Well all I can say as usual is good luck and lets see thoses muscles after. *
> 
> If it worked on the Civic without a hand cutting pad then it should be spot on with a pad.


Tell me about it, I had muscle sorness for 2 days after 
It's amazing really as the Micro Prime lifted a load of dirt of the Civic and a few scratches by the drivers handle, but that was the 1st time the car had been polished in the 3 years he has owned it. It has hardly any swirls, mine has more.

Any suggestions are greatfully recieved. I went for DJ as I believe Japanese paint is thin and the Abarth (I found out recently) is soft.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

They do say Jap paint is very soft so the lack of swirls is a great credit to hime looking after the car. Just sods law that you have more.

If thats all you have at the mo then it will be the best you can do. Hang on untill you get a DA or some compound to have a proper attack at them swirls. May some kind member on here near yourself will help you out.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bloody hell Tracy :doublesho

You are really getting into Detailing in a big way - nice one. I like the sensible questioning too :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> They do say Jap paint is very soft so the lack of swirls is a *great credit to hime looking after the car*. Just sods law that you have more.
> 
> If thats all you have at the mo then it will be the best you can do. Hang on untill you get a DA or some compound to have a proper attack at them swirls. May some kind member on here near yourself will help you out.


I have had offers, I've never took anyone up on them.
If I ever do, then its because I'll be really struggling.
I'm enjoying taking proper care of the cars

As for him looking after his car he has never washed this or when he had his TypeR


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Bloody hell Tracy :doublesho
> 
> You are really getting into Detailing in a big way - nice one. I like the sensible questioning too :thumb:


BF says I'm a woman possessed

Sensible questioning  Thanks, but I need to know


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Going to Telford today, so yesterday after work I thought I would re wax the front for added protection against all the bugs. The car has only moved once to put on the road last weekend so I could was BF's otherwise no journey's so not to bad, more dusty with a few bird droppings, although I have took them off as and when I have spotted them.



















Bit of dirt running from mirror and badges









Door cills still clean


















I washed with Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss and then masked off the spoiler to try 3 products to see if it would reduce the swirls



























Used AG SRP, Meg Ultimate compound and DJ SN Micro Prime with foam pads, I used new pad show with AG


















The results - Fail by hand


















So I moved on to wheels, time was getting on so I cleaned all wheels with bilberry and put a dressing on the tyres and sealed one wheel (which I noticed a scuff!)













































Polished wheel



























Then sealed with Poorboys




































I re waxed bonnet with Dodo Juice Diamond white
Masked









Losing light so not a great pic but still shiny


















Exhaust to follow but got to go to the dentist.

Comments welcome 
Tracy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good...

:thumb:


----------



## leeroybrown (Mar 22, 2010)

Those seats are pure epic!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Lookin sweet


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looking really nice Tracy! :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Very nice... your getting good at this:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent addition to this fantastic thread. Never mind the fail try, try and try again.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

If i come to the wirral will you bath me and wax my front lol.

Good finish though.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely little motor and some cracking results . 

Love the red leather as well :argie:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Grizzle said:


> If i come to the wirral will you bath me and wax my front lol.
> 
> Good finish though.


No! Sounds painful. Thanks



Soul Hudson said:


> Excellent addition to this fantastic thread. Never mind the fail try, try and try again.


I will but think I may end up with a da. I'm thinking of getting a sample of (I think it called this, on iPhone so search not great) Gtecnic p1 try by hand see what that turns out like. Plus I think I was done on the foam pad

In Telford and the front was a mess, hosed down in the dark while all the bugs were still soft


----------

